# Israeli 5-minute battery charge aims to fire up electric cars



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

charge up in the same time to fill up? interesting. barely enough time to stock up on ho-hos and ding-dongs.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/autos/israeli-5-minute-battery-charge-aims-to-fire-up-electric-cars-1.5337215


----------

